# Output "Movement" Rhythm FX plugin



## catsass (May 10, 2016)

Looks interesting... Check it out HERE

Thoughts?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 10, 2016)

Used it already and love it. Output amazes me again, they found a way to inject something new into sounds I have


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 10, 2016)

looks amazing


----------



## pdub (May 10, 2016)

Looks great. Gorgeous interface as always with Output. Waiting for my Output user discount code to see what the price will be.

Similar to Tantra in many ways http://dmitrysches.com/tantra which I own already.


----------



## catsass (May 10, 2016)

Windows 8 or higher listed in the system requirements. That counts myself and the plethora of other Win7 Pro 64bit users out of the picture. I wonder what the reasoning behind this is.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 10, 2016)

:-( Win7/64


----------



## Mystic (May 10, 2016)

pdub said:


> Similar to Tantra in many ways http://dmitrysches.com/tantra which I own already.


This is what I thought when I first saw it as well. It's got some nice effects but Tantra does a lot of this already.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 10, 2016)

I wouldn't completely discount the possibility of this working just fine on W7. W8 is still a version of W7 internally, really.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 10, 2016)

Was seriously considering this until the try it demos talked me out of it, all delays and patterns I can do now. But the idea of presets for stacks of fx - not just the usual delay, pan, and modulation, but more, is an interesting one.
http://output.com/products/movement/


----------



## catsass (May 10, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I wouldn't completely discount the possibility of this working just fine on W7. W8 is still a version of W7 internally, really.


I inquired, and the official response from Output is, "We're looking into it!"


----------



## chillbot (May 10, 2016)

Hmmm.. oops... wish I had read this thread first, just bought it. Will report back as to working on Win 7.


----------



## pdub (May 10, 2016)

They've got a 14 day return policy in case it doesn't work for you.


----------



## chillbot (May 10, 2016)

Mixed results on Win7.

First, very odd installer, doesn't prompt you for your VST path/location? Doesn't prompt you for anything, in fact. I had to run the installer again so I could quick jot down where it installed the plugin, as it was not in my dedicated VST folder and not somewhere I would have thought to look. Is this a bug from running the installer on Win7?

Copied the plugin over to my VST folder. Running Sonar gave me this dialogue window, which I have never seen before:






I hit "enable plugin" but on inserting the VST2 plugin, Sonar immediately crashed (which hardly ever happens).

However... good news... I deleted the VST2 plugin from my VST folder and it seems that the VST3 plugin is working nicely, at least for the 5 minutes I've had to fool around with it. It's pretty cool.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 10, 2016)

pdub said:


> They've got a 14 day return policy in case it doesn't work for you.


In this day and age no demo for an fx plugin is daft, I totally understand that policy for libraries. You have to pay and then reclaim your money if it doesn't work, thats silly.


----------



## AmbientMile (May 10, 2016)

Since Omnisphere now allows user audio, is there anything this can do that Omni can't? Also, like others have said, it seems similar to Tantra. Of course, I say all this without any hands on experience with Movement. Maybe I just am too old or stupid, but I don't get the whole Output thing. I was not a fan of Rev, Signal was kind of cool, but I like modulating with Omnisphere better. I know there is a ton of love out there for Output, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 10, 2016)

chillbot said:


> First, very odd installer, doesn't prompt you for your VST path/location? Doesn't prompt you for anything, in fact. I had to run the installer again so I could quick jot down where it installed the plugin, as it was not in my dedicated VST folder and not somewhere I would have thought to look. Is this a bug from running the installer on Win7?



Might be a bug, but it is probably the way the installer is written. I have seen that scenario before - you are not prompted, and you are not shown the install path.

Cheers.


----------



## chillbot (May 10, 2016)

AmbientMile said:


> Since Omnisphere now allows user audio, is there anything this can do that Omni can't? Also, like others have said, it seems similar to Tantra. Of course, I say all this without any hands on experience with Movement. Maybe I just am too old or stupid, but I don't get the whole Output thing. I was not a fan of Rev, Signal was kind of cool, but I like modulating with Omnisphere better. I know there is a ton of love out there for Output, just not my cup of tea.



I've only fooled with it for an hour. My initial impression is that no it doesn't do anything new. I've been doing this stuff for years and years, first manually by chopping up and messing with the audio, and later using a variety of plugins like Magma, which has a cool trance gate among many other things.

But this does the stuff I've been doing for years much easier and more efficiently, and a bit differently. I think it's great and every bit worth the price. In a way I am sad because I used to feel like the way I chopped up and manipulated and filtered audio was somewhat unique and now everyone will be doing it. (So don't buy it!)

Also like you I have mixed feelings on Output, I have Rev and Rev2 and don't get them at all... but I love Signal. Skipped on Exhale. This one is a no-brainer to me... IF it continues to work on Win7, knock on wood.


----------



## AmbientMile (May 10, 2016)

chillbot said:


> In a way I am sad because I used to feel like the way I chopped up and manipulated and filtered audio was somewhat unique and now everyone will be doing it. (So don't buy it!)



Good info Chillbot, thanks. I certainly do respect Output and what they do. Their money back guarantee is awesome and something I wish more developers would do. Haven't we all got stuck with some horrible plugins? And the only reason I won't buy this is so that you won't be sad.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 10, 2016)

chillbot said:


> I've only fooled with it for an hour. My initial impression is that no it doesn't do anything new. I've been doing this stuff for years and years, first manually by chopping up and messing with the audio, and later using a variety of plugins like Magma, which has a cool trance gate among many other things.
> 
> *But this does the stuff I've been doing for years much easier and more efficiently, and a bit differently. I think it's great and every bit worth the price. In a way I am sad because I used to feel like the way I chopped up and manipulated and filtered audio was somewhat unique and now everyone will be doing it. (So don't buy it!)*
> 
> Also like you I have mixed feelings on Output, I have Rev and Rev2 and don't get them at all... but I love Signal. Skipped on Exhale. This one is a no-brainer to me... IF it continues to work on Win7, knock on wood.



If you can't afford the asking price for this I guess that is the only option. I think the same thing can be achieved in Reason with some of their gear. I'm trying to stay away from much stuff as possible. I've bought VSL stuff recently and buy, buy, buy. I won't even dare comment on the last time I created something on a DAW. The only thing I've gotten better at is shuffling credit cards.


----------



## JPShooter (May 10, 2016)

pdub said:


> Waiting for my Output user discount code to see what the price will be.



Not sure if this was tongue in cheek or not.

Is there usually a discount on new products for their prior customers?

Thanks


----------



## AmbientMile (May 10, 2016)

I don't think it was meant tongue in cheek. I received an email with a discount code a few hours ago. It makes the price $134.


----------



## pdub (May 10, 2016)

Yes they do! It's $134 for prior customers. They emailed out codes but pluginboutique is also offering it at that price as a crossgrade.


----------



## pdub (May 10, 2016)

Haha. AmbientMile beat me to the reply button!


----------



## Chris Porter (May 10, 2016)

I was a bit disappointed when I saw that their new release wasn't a virtual instrument, but I'm still curious to try out Movement and see if I can somehow incorporate it into my productions when needed.


----------



## higgs (May 10, 2016)

This looks and sounds pretty sweet. Has anyone compared this to Sugar-Bytes Turnado? I really really like Turnado's flexibility and sound - it's interface is sort of Soviet era though. Are the two as sonically similar as I perceive them to be?


----------



## zacnelson (May 10, 2016)

I bought it, I was really impressed with the walkthrough video, although the main promotional video didn't really sell it so well. I'm a fan of Output, I love Signal, and I was grateful to receive the refund on Exhale because it didn't suit me at all. It is odd not to have a demo for a plugin, but I suppose with the refund option I can `demo' it in a more committed way. I can't wait to play with it and share more feedback. And yes, as an existing customer I received a promo code so the price was $134.


----------



## JPShooter (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 11, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I bought it, I was really impressed with the walkthrough video, although the main promotional video didn't really sell it so well. I'm a fan of Output, I love Signal, and I was grateful to receive the refund on Exhale because it didn't suit me at all. It is odd not to have a demo for a plugin, but I suppose with the refund option I can `demo' it in a more committed way. I can't wait to play with it and share more feedback. And yes, as an existing customer I received a promo code so the price was $134.



Great! Happy to hear more feedback or even a demo track when you have more time.


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 11, 2016)

can any of you who has it post a track where Movement is used with orchestral sound? I'm quite curious to hear how it'd sounds like. Thank you


----------



## Mundano (May 11, 2016)

i've heard the promo video, and it sounds for me a little bit like Molekular from Reaktor FX...


----------



## pdub (May 11, 2016)

FYI Audio Deluxe has it on sale. Use Springtime code and get an additional 15% off. As a Output customer that brings the crossgrade down to $113 / full to $127


----------



## woodsdenis (May 11, 2016)

Just got from AD, worth it. Still think the no demo is a mistake however this is a great plugin, nothing revolutionary but makes complicated things very easy.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 11, 2016)

For those that bought it: what is the CPU usage like? I bought the Relayer delay a while back based on the demos for doing similar stuff but now rarely use it because of the massive amount of CPU it needs. Movement is only useful to me if I have enough CPU to play my tracks back when I drop it (or a few instances). How well does it work across several tracks? How about 8 instances?


----------



## catsass (May 11, 2016)

Outside of @chillbot, (who was very gracious in sharing his experience with us) are any of you who have purchased the plugin Win7/64 users? If so, have you encountered any issues?


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 11, 2016)

Movement on live strings at remote control...


----------



## Pixelee (May 11, 2016)

Damn it, they changed it to 20 dollar gift card instead of 20 dollars directly off Movement at Audio Deluxe


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 11, 2016)

Yes, they changed the website, it was $20 off just an hour or two ago. Perhaps Output was not happy with the discount. I almost picked it up.


----------



## mc_deli (May 12, 2016)

I just want to know how you assign controllers with this, what is the workflow?

(Kontakt's right click makes it really easy to rapidly assign many controllers, Omnisphere not so much... )


----------



## woodsdenis (May 12, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> For those that bought it: what is the CPU usage like? I bought the Relayer delay a while back based on the demos for doing similar stuff but now rarely use it because of the massive amount of CPU it needs. Movement is only useful to me if I have enough CPU to play my tracks back when I drop it (or a few instances). How well does it work across several tracks? How about 8 instances?



Its not CPU light, there is a lo CPU mode though With all 8 slots filled about 15-20% of a core i7 3.33 ghz. About 10% when idle, it does sound so much better than CamelSpace, Turnado etc. Makes complex things vey easy.


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 12, 2016)

That's good to know regarding the better sound quality. Means I won't be duplicating something that I can already do.


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 12, 2016)

It's great! I bought it. Helps me a lot to get results easier and faster. I'll test it with orchestral instruments like woodwinds, strings, brass soon. The possibilities are endless :D


----------



## mc_deli (May 12, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> It's great! I bought it. Helps me a lot to get results easier and faster. I'll test it with orchestral instruments like woodwinds, strings, brass soon. The possibilities are endless :D


How does controller assignment work with it dude?


----------



## elpedro (May 12, 2016)

AmbientMile said:


> Since Omnisphere now allows user audio, is there anything this can do that Omni can't? Also, like others have said, it seems similar to Tantra. Of course, I say all this without any hands on experience with Movement. Maybe I just am too old or stupid, but I don't get the whole Output thing. I was not a fan of Rev, Signal was kind of cool, but I like modulating with Omnisphere better. I know there is a ton of love out there for Output, just not my cup of tea.


i agree


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 12, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> How does controller assignment work with it dude?



Actually I dont know. There's nothing similar as Kontakt's right click. Everything can be linked to it's xy controller, but I dont know how to control that out of the plugin in Cubase.


----------



## catsass (May 13, 2016)

News from Output:
Windows 7 version available May 17th


----------



## Pixelee (May 16, 2016)

I hope the update will solve my issue. When I press play on my DAW and open movement, my pc just crashes. Just one instance.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 16, 2016)

If you buy from AudioDeluxe are you still able to get your money back if you dont like it? I hope the money back guarantee not only available if you purchase through their website, as like others have pointed out its silly to not have a demo for a plugin. How does this authorize btw? Obviously with their instruments it was all done through Kontakt, but what about the plugin? Also are you able to resell it?

Has anyone compared this directly to Tantra? I was thinking of picking that up as its a bit less money, especially if it can do the same things. Lastly does this plugin also suffer from the same issues with Signal where if you choose "1 bar" its "1 bar of 4/4 time" which makes it impossible to use the waveform modulations in mixed meters (step sequencer still works, but obviously sounds different)


----------



## pdub (May 16, 2016)

I asked that question of Audio Deluxe and I never heard back. I think most likely the money back deal is only through Output directly.

I did not end up buying Movement as I own Tantra already. From what I can tell the main advantages of Movement are the ability to use a sidechain input and the X/Y morph. Other than that Tantra is a lot more powerful in terms of effect types and modulation sources. Half the price and has a demo.


----------



## R. Soul (May 17, 2016)

As Audio deluxe now has changed their deal so you only get a $20 gift card, I'm not too bothered about buying from them. 
In terms of Movement vs Tantra, I haven't tried either but watched every video I could find and Movement just seems a bit more slick and more easier to get good results fast. The fact that it has a browser with a tagging system will help you get in the ballpark a lot faster than Tantra I think. 
It also seems more aimed at 'getting movement' to your sound as opposed to adding distortion, lopass filter and reverb. After all, the modules are called 'rhythm', not just 'fx'. Now, I'm sure Tantra can add the same rhythm as Movement can, it just doesn't seem so straightforward in the ways in achieves it.
Oh, and once you add VAT to Tantra it's $90, where as you could say Movement is $130 ($150-20), making the price difference fairly small.

Still, I'm wondering whether I should perhaps just get Signal instead or use Movement along with Omnisphere.


----------



## catsass (May 20, 2016)

....now Windows 7 compatible. Cool. Picked it up at the Seattle Composer's Alliance 2016 Fundraiser Auction. I'm on the road now, but looking forward to giving it a rhythmic spin.


----------

